# indoor pigeon care and help bonding



## CuddleCows (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi there. Two things.

Ate there any good info on indoor pigeons put there? 

Also, I am rescuing another pigeon. How should I go about this so my bird doesn't get sick and any tips on bonding? I'm sprta new to the bird world. Haha. Just happened a almost a year ago when I rescued an orphaned feral Who is now part of the family.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Keep seperate food and drink and cages for at least a month, monitor poops. Medicate and deworm and treat for canker. Then introduce them. They can hear and see eachother from a distance, this is the safest and best protocol.


----------

